# Square footage



## Cincinnati guy (Mar 6, 2018)

What's the best way to determine the square footage of my property? According to the auditor I'm on .232 acre. That comes out to 10105 square feet. Does this typically include the area the house takes up plus land or just the land?


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

Go to Harbor Fright and buy one of their measuring wheels. Rural King has a nice one too.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

You can try https://www.findlotsize.com/


----------



## DTCC_Turf (May 26, 2018)

there are several phone apps that use google earth views you can use to measure area.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Yeah, that number would include the house, driveway, etc, but would not include any street right-of-way behind the curb (e.g. outside the platted red property lines in the aerial below). I would use the website Eric mentioned to get a good idea of how much grass area you are working with. :thumbup:


----------



## Cincinnati guy (Mar 6, 2018)

Awesome thanks guys! According to the website I'm about 9000 square feet. How precise does this need to be for measuring for fertilizer? I mean can I be 50-100 square feet off the measurements and still not kill my yard?


----------



## DTCC_Turf (May 26, 2018)

Cincinnati guy said:


> Awesome thanks guys! According to the website I'm about 9000 square feet. How precise does this need to be for measuring for fertilizer? I mean can I be 50-100 square feet off the measurements and still not kill my yard?


yes, you should be fine.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You could also use a 25 or 50ft hose and the help of a significant other. +/100 sqft is not a big deal. Just measure the lawn minus mulching beds, patio, sidewalks etc.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

It's okay to round up or down. If you measure 8800, just round up to 9000. It doesn't need to be precise down to the square inch.


----------



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

I used findlotsize.com to visually mark out certain square footage of my lawn. Top one is for liquid apps with my 4 gallon sprayer. The bottom one mainly for milorganite, but can do some math for any granular application. I keep a digital lawn journal and use things like this for reference.


----------



## rockinmylawn (Mar 25, 2018)

I use this site. Pretty accurate. 
https://www.mapdevelopers.com/area_finder.php


----------

